# الدارة الكهربائية في المحرك بقلم الدكتور علي صبح



## General michanics (1 أبريل 2010)

*الدارة الكهربائية في المحرك*​ 
تضم الدارة الكهربائية في المحرك electrical equipment on vehicle التجهيزات والمعدات التي تولد الكهرباء أو تستهلكها السيارات والجرارات وغيرها. ويحتوي النظام الكهربائي في السيارة أحادية السلك يحتوي على المجموعات الآتية:
1- مصادر التيار الكهربائي: وتشمل المدخرة الكهربائية والمولد الكهربائي. 
2- نظام إشعال الوقود (البنزين، الغاز الطبيعي).
3- نظام الإقلاع الكهربائي.
4- تجهيزات الإنارة المختلفة وهي:
ـ تجهيزات صوتية وضوئية مختلفة.
ـ تجهيزات القياس والعدادات.
ـ تجهيزات الحماية وغيرها.
وتختلف التجهيزات الكهربائية في السيارة عن مثيلاتها في الجرارات والآليات الأخرى بعض الشيء.
*1- مصادر التيار الكهربائي*
وهي المدخرة الكهربائية، ومولدات التيار المستمر أو التيار المتناوب. تقوم المدخرة بتغذية التجهيزات بالطاقة الكهربائية عند إقلاع المحرك أو بعد إيقافه وعندما يعمل على الحمولات الخفيفة. وتركب على السيارات والآليات الحديثة الأخرى مدخرات كهربائية رصاصية.
يقوم مولد التيار بتغذية التجهيزات بالطاقة الكهربائية وشحن المدخرات عند عمل المحرك على الحمولات المتوسطة والكبيرة.ويعمل المولد على التيار المستمر أو التيار المتناوب ويضاف إلى دارة المولد والمدخرة حاكمة إلكترونية للمحافظة على استقرار جهد المولد وتقوم الحاكمة بوصل المولد وفصله آلياً عن المدخرة عند الحاجة.
*2- نظام الإشعال ignition system:*
يقوم النظام بإشعال البنزين أو الوقود الغازي بوساطة الشرارة الكهربائية، وهو نوعان: نظام إشعال بالمدخرات ونظام إشعال مغنطيسي. ويختلفان عن بعضهما بطريقة الحصول على الجهد العالي.
ويستخدم النظام الأول في السيارات في حين يستخدم النظام الآخر على محركات آليات البناء وغيرها.
أ ـ نظام الإشعال بالمدخراتignition system by battery : يتألف نظام الإشعال بالمدخرات من ملفي الإشعال (وهو محول من الجهد الكهربائي المنخفض إلى الجهد العالي)، ومن القاطع الموزع (يقوم بقطع التيار منخفض الجهد في الملف الأولي لملفي الإشعال وتوزيع الجهد العالي بين الشمعات طبقاً لتسلسل عمل المحرك).
ويحتوي القاطع الموزع على مكثف لامتصاص تيار التحريض الذاتي الذي يتولد عند فصل التماس في القاطع في الملف الأولي.
ومنظم لزاوية تسبب الاشتعال تبعاً لعدد دورات المحرك.يعمل على مبدأ القوة الطاردة المركزية.ومنظم آخر (المنظم التخلخلي) لتغيير زاوية السبق تبعاً لحمولة المحرك.
ومنظم ثالث يقوم بتغيير زاوية سبق الإشعال أو تصحيحها تبعاً لدرجة مقاومة البنزين لظاهرة الصفع (درجة آوكتان البنزين).
ومفتاح الاشتعال الذي يقوم بفصل دارة تيار الجهد المنخفض.
شمعات الاحتراق :مهمتها توليد شرارة كهربائية ضرورية لإشعال مزيج الوقود في الأسطوانات يوضح الشكل (1) مكونات نظام الإشعال بالمدخرت.



 الشكل (1) مخطط نظام الإشعال بالمدخرات​ب ـ نظام الإشعال المغنطيسي ignition system by magnet: يتولد الجهد المنخفض في هذا النظام مباشرة في مغنطيس الدارة، ويقوم المغنطيس بتحويله التيار إلى جهد عالٍ، وتوزيعه بين شمعات الاحتراق تبعاً لنظام تسلسل عمل المحرك ويوضح الشكل (2) هذا النظام.


 الشكل (2) مخطط إشعال مغناطيسي​ويكون المحرك على نوعين:
ـ مغنطيس دوار دائم ووشائع ثابتة.
ـ مغنطيس مستقر ووشائع دوارة، والنوع الأول أكثر انتشاراً من الثاني. ويتألف من دارة مغنطيسية، ملف أولي، مع قاطع الجهد المنخفض ومكثف، وملف ثانوي مع موزع. 
تولد الدارة المغنطيسية حقلاً مغنطيسياً يتغير بشكل حاد، ويتولد الجهد المنخفض في الملف الأولي، ويتم رفع هذا الجهد وتوزيعه بين شمعات الاحتراق بوساطة الملف الثانوي والموزع.
*3- نظام الإقلاع الكهربائي electrical starter system:*
يتم إقلاع محركات السيارات والآليات الأخرى بوساطة محرك كهربائي يعمل على التيار المستمر مزود بآلية تشغيل لوصل ترس المقلع مع الطوق أو الترس الكبير الذي يحيط بالدولاب المعدل لحظة الإقلاع وفصل هذين الترسين بعد الإقلاع، ويكون للمقلع آلية وصل ميكانيكية وقيادة مباشرة أو آلية وصل كهرطيسية وتحكم عن بعد.
وفي الحالة الأولى يتم الإقلاع بمساعدة السائق ويتم الإقلاع في الحالة الثانية آلياً بمساعدة حاكمات تشغيل ووصل الكترونية.
*4- تجهيزات الإنارة والتنبيه equipment of light and caution *
وتضم التجهيزات الآتية:
ـ المصابيح الأمامية والخلفية الرئيسية لإنارة الطريق وإظهار رقم السيارة وغيره.
ـ المصابيح الثانوية للدلالة على أبعاد السيارات والآليات الأخرى ومؤشرات الانعطاف.
ـ مصابيح حجرة المحرك.
ـ مصابيح حجرة الركاب وغيرها.
ـ تجهيزات القياس والعدادات المختلفة.
ـ مفاتيح تبديل الإضاءة.
ـ تجهيزات الإشارة والتنبيه وهي: إشارات صوتية (المنبه)، وإشارات ضوئية (إشارة الكبح، إشارة الانعطاف) وغيرها. 
*5- تجهيزات الحماية وتجهيزات القياس والعدادات*
وتضم التجهيزات الآتية:
ـ تجهيزات قياس التيار الكهربائي في المدخرات الكهربائية (شحن، تفريغ).
ـ مؤشر لقياس حرارة الماء بعد خروجه من المحرك.
ـ مؤشر ضغط الزيت في نظام الزيت.
ـ مؤشر مستوى الوقود في الخزان.
*6- نظام الإشعال الترانزيستوري ignition system by transistor*
يوفر النظام بالمدخرات العمل المستقر والموثوق إذا كان عدد الشرارات الكهربائية المنطلقة أقل من 18 ألف شرارة في الدقيقة، وهذا لا يتفق مع حاجة المحركات السريعة ذوات الأسطوانات الثمان، لهذا استبدل النظام العادي بنظام يعمل على الترانزيستورات الشكل (3) التي يعتمد عملها على استخدام خواص أنصاف النواقل. وهذه النظم موثوقة وعالية الكفاءة وهي على نوعين: احتكاكية ذات قاطع ميكانيكي وغير احتكاكية أو إلكترونية.


 الشكل (3) مخطط الإشعال الترانزستوري​يوفر النوع الأول العمل بكفاءة في حدود 30 ألف شرارة في الدقيقة، ويجري في الأجزاء المحتكة (التماس) تيار كهربائي بسيط لا يتعدى 0.8 أمبير وبذلك تخف حدة تآكل في تماس البلاتين.
وتستخدم في النظام الإلكتروني حسّاسات كهرضوئية، وبلورات كهرضغطية piezolecric أو مولد كهربائي خاص للتيار المتناوب (عدد أزواج الأقطاب يساوي عدد الأسطوانات في المحرك)، وتوفر هذه النظم تواتراً عالياً في الشرارات الكهربائية بالمقارنة مع النظم الاحتكاكية التقليدية، لكنها معقدة وغالية الثمن.
*تجهيزات أخرى تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية*
ـ مضخات الوقود:
ـ المضخة ذات الغشاء المرن.
ـ مضخة تعمل على القوة النابذة وكلتاهما تعملان على التيار الكهربائي.
ـ وحدة الحقن الكهرمغنطيسية المستعملة في نظام تغذية الديزل، وتستعمل عوضاً عن وحدة الحقن الميكانيكية التقليدية في نظام التغذية بالوقود.
ـ تجهيزات صوتية كالمنبه،وضوئية للتحذير من زيادة السرعة أو ارتفاع درجة الحرارة أو غيرها.
ـ تجهيزات الحماية الأخرى (مراقبة المدخرات والمولد وغيرها).


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك دكتور( علي ) على هذا التوضيح


----------



## General michanics (4 أبريل 2010)

أنا طالب بس نقلتون باسم الدكتور الذي وضعهون على موسوعة المعرفة


----------



## djmai (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلآ أخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خيرا انشا الله


----------



## saad_srs (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## وليد العتر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير شربك (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك موضوع مفيد جدا


----------

